# David Newman - Instrumentation Series by Orchestral Tools



## OrchestralTools (Feb 21, 2019)

Hey everyone,

we are so happy to have been able to win over our friend David Newman for our inspiring new instrumentation series on YouTube.
David explains the orchestral instruments and their usage within cinematic film scores padded with anecdotes from his and his father's (Alfred Newman) decade-long career in the film industry.

There will be a new episode each Thursday. Subscribe to our YouTube channel to get informed as soon as new episodes are available.


----------



## Strezov (Feb 21, 2019)

#1.


----------



## Richard Bowling (Feb 21, 2019)

Very nice. Thank you!


----------



## jamwerks (Feb 21, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 21, 2019)

Hi @OrchestralTools ,

That's wonderful, and very helpful for us to have Dave Newman give us tips, and more about orchestration. Surely looking forward to watch these Video Episodes. 

Thanks Orchestral Tools.

I'm also looking forward to your new Sample Player release, and the availability of your current libraries in the new Sample Player format, and a new generation of your upcoming exciting, and first class libraries. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 21, 2019)

Wonderful OT for such 'craft' benefit to us all. Many thanks!


----------



## tonaliszt (Feb 21, 2019)

Fantastic. Looking Forward!


----------



## patrick76 (Feb 21, 2019)

Decade?


----------



## BenG (Feb 21, 2019)

This is great and really looking forward to it!


----------



## artomatic (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks, OT!


----------



## midiman (Feb 21, 2019)

Wonderful. Thanks @OrchestralTools


----------



## dogdad (Feb 21, 2019)

Very much looking forward to this, thank you! A really great idea!


----------



## Pazpatu (Feb 21, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## devonmyles (Feb 22, 2019)

Great stuff...


----------



## Drundfunk (Feb 25, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Feb 28, 2019)

Today, is there a first episode available?


----------



## OleJoergensen (Feb 28, 2019)

I look forward to watch the videos.
Thank you OT!


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Feb 28, 2019)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> Today, is there a first episode available?


Ah, I forgot the time difference. In Germany it will be tomorrow.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 3, 2019)

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 8, 2019)

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 15, 2019)

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 21, 2019)

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 22, 2019)

OH SHIT, HIS DAD WAS ALFRED NEWMAN!

This is extremely cool.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 22, 2019)

Really enjoying this series on orchestration, David can be extremely easy to learn from so I recommend it highly. Plus, just think of how many accolades his family has received over the century for their music. His dad Alfred won something like ten Academy Awards, folks.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 28, 2019)

Best,

Geoff


----------



## kevthurman (Mar 28, 2019)

hopefully this will lead to people using the trombone for things other than low blatty sounds again!


----------



## Ihnoc (Apr 2, 2019)

I have to say, I'm really enjoying these.

I'd love something from David dedicated to combinations as well. I'd love to hear him more off-script too about his favourite uses for orchestration.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Apr 5, 2019)

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Geoff Grace (Apr 11, 2019)

Best,

Geoff


----------



## ridgero (Apr 12, 2019)

Such a wonderful series, thanks again!


----------



## WindcryMusic (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm really enjoying this series as well ... great idea and well executed!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Apr 18, 2019)

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Geoff Grace (Apr 25, 2019)

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Geoff Grace (May 2, 2019)

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Geoff Grace (May 10, 2019)

Best,

Geoff


----------



## jamwerks (May 10, 2019)

He says a lot of stuff that is pretty limit not true or not well documented. And his mispronounciations are kind of odd also...


----------



## Geoff Grace (May 17, 2019)

Best,

Geoff


----------



## KallumS (May 17, 2019)

I've watched every one so far, keep 'em coming


----------



## Bluemount Score (May 17, 2019)

After the MIDI definition used in our sample instruments.


----------



## AllanH (May 17, 2019)

I think this whole series is very well done. The players are clearly good, imo, and the way the narrative essential matches their performance makes it very interesting.


----------



## Geoff Grace (May 24, 2019)

Best,

Geoff


----------

